# My New Brembos



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Finally put on my Brembo mono 6 pots and 4 pot rears. Had them done in a custom matte bronze. I had to switch to 19' wheels. Hopefully my new Black TE37s will be here soon. I'm not feeling the silver Advan RS wheels.
Front Mono 6








Another








Rear 4 pot


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

like them a lot


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

What size are the discs on the front? Dont look particularily big but it may just be the wheels that make them look smaller..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice. They really look like the racing calipers with that bronze color and old logo!

What discs are those? Did you source these through a Japanese brake dealer by any chance?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Brake rotor in front is a little under 15' The brakes (6 piston monoblock) can be sourced through Race Technologies here in the US (Brembo Master Distributor and R&D department for brembo US.) In japan they can be sourced through Cockpit. UK not sure. It is a complete kit for the R34. The brakes are the newest Brembo caliper. Very light. They do look small in the photo but rim is 19'. Kit looks alot bigger in person. The discs are not slotted. Here in the US Brembo pushes the cross drilled instead of the Slotted because of the stop and go on the streets here. Gets rid of heat alot quicker. Slotted in the US is primarily used on the track cause will not crack like cross drilled rotors tend to do under extreme extended heat.
DCD you have no idea how much your personal site has inspired me to build my R34. thank you for all your photos of GTRs.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Mmmm! Nice Brakes!

Reminds me of the Audi RS6 setup.

Floating Discs FTW


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I have the same setup on mine but with 355mm Rdd discs and I'm very impressed. Awesome setup, and looks great in bronze. :thumbsup:


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

woo, I like your titanum nuts!


wheel nuts I mean...LOL


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

how much can you get this setup for in the US ???

I want them droooooool


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Brakes look the nuts 

Any pics of the Advan RS's side on from a little further away?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Brakes look the nuts
> 
> Any pics of the Advan RS's side on from a little further away?


Here s a full pic of wheel when it was on the lift. Front only.
Thanks for compliments. Mucho appreciated. I'll also try and pull car out today for some pics. I just put the Full carbon MINES wing on also.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

plkettle said:


> how much can you get this setup for in the US ???
> 
> I want them droooooool


 The setup I have for front and rear with custom color will run you close to 8000.00 US dollars. Price includes steel braided lines and Pagid pads. Just slap them on and add brake fluid. Kinda pricey. Can contact http://www.racetechnologies.com/ and get a quote. Great guys. They really know their stuff. They supply most of the american race teams in Rolex,Nascar, and pretty much everything from shifter carts to cars.


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

beautiful set up there


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

JBwangan said:


> Here s a full pic of wheel when it was on the lift. Front only.
> Thanks for compliments. Mucho appreciated. I'll also try and pull car out today for some pics. I just put the Full carbon MINES wing on also.


Thanks. Some side on shots of the car will go down well!! 

Are those the 19X10 +15 offset?


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow those breaks look the business for sure. Pull her out already I'd love to see some side pictures!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Is this kit different to the GT brembo kit?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I believe the GT kit is based on f50 calipers


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Dino is right. The GT kit is the F50 front calipers with the Lotus rears if you get the full kit. My kit is known as the Mono 6 (6piston) GT kit (4 piston).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

v.nice brakes

why didnt you go for the d2s?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

matty32 said:


> v.nice brakes
> 
> why didnt you go for the d2s?


LOL! 
Call me when F1,Nascar,WRC, Le Mans cars our all using D2 brakes.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

JBwangan said:


> LOL!
> Call me when F1,Nascar,WRC, Le Mans cars our all using D2 brakes.


And 90%+ of all sports cars!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

JBwangan said:


> Dino is right. The GT kit is the F50 front calipers with the Lotus rears if you get the full kit. My kit is known as the Mono 6 (6piston) GT kit (4 piston).



I see. Who sells thes mono6 brake kit. I tried that link on the previous page but they only had the gt brake kit.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Are these the same as the ones with the titanium ring shims on the caliper pistons ? 

ive seen those for about 11,400 USD 

looks like them a little different tho.....the ones ive seen were called the GTR big brake kit.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Great looking stoppers, how does Brembo compare to AP Racing does anyone know? Im looking at AP Racing float disk type for the front, but those Brembos look just awesome.. *hmmm..*


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

The brakes look great, how will the car feel on UK roads with very low profile tyres on 19s.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

myline said:


> The brakes look great, how will the car feel on UK roads with very low profile tyres on 19s.



Good call, forgot that they needed 19's


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

These are the new 6-pots that the new GTR will be using on the front. They are not the lightweight Brembo Racing items that have titanium and magnesium alloy parts and cost 3 times the price. They look similar but that is because they have been painted the same goldish color and have the old style brembo logo on them (you can choose both color and logo type when you buy them)

In my experience nothing comes close to Brembo (which accidentally own AP Racing, but thats a different story). You bolt them on and they work. No problems with crappy rotors cracking and warping. They also have the best pedal feel by far! 

D2??? Please!!! I wouldn't want a full kit even if they gave it to me for free!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DCD said:


> These are the new 6-pots that the new GTR will be using on the front. They are not the lightweight Brembo Racing items that have titanium and magnesium alloy parts and cost 3 times the price. They look similar but that is because they have been painted the same goldish color and have the old style brembo logo on them (you can choose both color and logo type when you buy them)
> 
> In my experience nothing comes close to Brembo (which accidentally own AP Racing, but thats a different story). You bolt them on and they work. No problems with crappy rotors cracking and warping. They also have the best pedal feel by far!
> 
> D2??? Please!!! I wouldn't want a full kit even if they gave it to me for free!!



listen to the man that knows


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Good choice Brembo are the best. No substitute...

D2 what the ***k would make any one chose D2 over Brembo even if they are half the price I have to agree with DCD the brembo ploy matrix calipers cost a small fortune and are the best on the planet.

Why do you need 19 inc rims for such small disks. I have 380 mm disks under 18 in rims with some space to spare.

Also the color of the calipers indicates they are not poly matrix they are too green.


















Robbie


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

so the mono 6 will fit behind 18's? how much are these for the front kit for a gtr33 or do I have to get the rears too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

A mono6 with 355m disk with a good offset bell will fit under a 17 at a push.

I have a few 8 pots on the shelf i can check if they fit in a normal GTR style wheel. Brembo also do 345 mm disk which will have loads of clearance on a 17 inch wheel.

Robbie


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yep, I didn't need to hear that. I've been having hot torrid dreams of brembo monoblocks (but refuse to change my Nismo 17" wheels). If a full kit would bolt right into my R32, my bank balance is fooked for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

It depends on the bells and the brackets we specilise in fitting brake systems and have fitted as big a 400 mm under 18's with the correct offset of the bell and caliper to get into the wheel well.

Robbie


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

well I have te37 18*9.5 offset +12 if that helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

TE37 an Nismo LM GT have the best brake clearance in the business. You can fit any thing you like inside them.

Robbie


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well...do you mean only the LM-GT4 or the whole series? I've got LM-GT2, and thinking that brake clearances would be problematic has kept me from dumping a huge pile of cash on upgraded brakes...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> well...do you mean only the LM-GT4 or the whole series? I've got LM-GT2, and thinking that brake clearances would be problematic has kept me from dumping a huge pile of cash on upgraded brakes...


The inner well of the LMGT2 is still very big for the size of the rim. Just the offset need to be correct on the bell and bracket.

Robbie


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I have 356mm discs with my Brembo 6-pot's and they're more than adequate for hard street use, I don't feel the need for anything larger. A whole day tearing up and down mountain roads and they didn't bat an eyelid.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

If I buy monoblock Brembos there goes my Hayabusa money....I can't decide, I'm tormented with every thought I have....


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

The problem fitting Monoblocks in a wheel is the Caliper has a huge Bridge on top of it for strength. It would not clear the hoop in 18X10.5 Rays RE30's. I did find out though that the RE30s hoop cuts in for increased strength. I would love to try and fit these in a TE37 in 18 X 10.5. I bought 19X10.5 +12s to be safe. New TE's ahould be fitted in the next week or so I update thread with pics than.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

JBwangan said:


> The problem fitting Monoblocks in a wheel is the Caliper has a huge Bridge on top of it for strength. It would not clear the hoop in 18X10.5 Rays RE30's. I did find out though that the RE30s hoop cuts in for increased strength. I would love to try and fit these in a TE37 in 18 X 10.5. I bought 19X10.5 +12s to be safe. New TE's ahould be fitted in the next week or so I update thread with pics than.


TE37 18x10.5 fit over my 380mm Brembo monobloc 8-pots with loads of room.


----------



## bnr (Aug 13, 2007)

Bean said:


> TE37 18x10.5 fit over my 380mm Brembo monobloc 8-pots with loads of room.


Hi Like this one ?









If yes do you have some pics plz 

thx


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Right so these come in 6 and 8pots. How come there's no information on these anywhere on the web. Cant even find a price, how much are the front kit does anyone know? 

Also are the 8pot calipers maybe smaller hence why they fit behind 18's?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

would everyone stop with the Brembo monoblock pornography before I go out and do something foolish??????


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

bnr said:


> Hi Like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

HAHAHAH! 

GOOD LORD, Bean thats just silly....i love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

I have 3 full sets in stock. 8 pots only. They are a motorsport product only so they don't go on the internet. Will take some photos for you later.

Robbie


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I have 3 full sets in stock. 8 pots only. They are a motorsport product only so they don't go on the internet. Will take some photos for you later.
> 
> Robbie


I'm so afraid to ask but - would you PM me a price (or go public if you prefer) ?
Do you have the matching rear set too ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

bnr said:


> Hi Like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No - the calipers are as in the picture iceager posted. however I have a set of 18x10.5 TE37s as described with S-tyres which fit over those brakes leaving loads of room. 

Cheers Rain - still rather have yours


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

So Bean do you have any pics of your brake setup lying around?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Think Bean's setup is the same as NickM. here is a pic of Nick's


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

No - this pic is my car...



iceager said:


>


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Bean has 8-pots, I have 6-pots monoblock.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

so ya think I can squeeze them babies into 17" Nismo LM-GT2 on 355mm rotors? I'd rather fill the space than have lots of clearance on 18", and besides, 17" handle better on an R32.

Too much to buy these days - working on buying the Hayabusa, and I've already ordered a bin of parts for the bike and I haven't even taken delivery! Cripes....


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nobody as yet has mentioned the PRICE??


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Nobody as yet has mentioned the PRICE??


You don't need to know about PRICE when you talk about Brembo Monoblock Brakes.

If you need to ask about its price, you can't afford it.  :chuckle: 

I am using the D2 brakes, and I have use Brembo GT brakes before on my 350z before... 
They are NOT in the same league. If you want the best, Brembo will do. :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Price of mono blocks range form € 2725 to € 4989 for the top of the range 8 pot water cooled calipers. Thats each btw.

Robbie


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Nobody as yet has mentioned the PRICE??


My setup was around 2200GBP for the fronts, 1700GBP for the rears.

Worth every penny.


----------

